# How to go about this



## LeeJUk (May 14, 2009)

Hey,

Well I made a prayer request here that lists a lot of the problems in our church:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f22/my-church-preacher-48303/

You know I think this is the place where God has put me and I want some advice on:

1) When I'm speaking to the minister as I often do as we are pretty good friends and I'm kind of getting led into the ministry by him, how should I go about telling him about some of the concerns I have about the congregation?
or lead the conversation into talking about such things? 

2) Apart from praying a lot for the church and serving in the church whenever I can, what else can I do when I am serving, or on Sundays when the service finishes etc...

3) Any advice you have for me at all?


thanks, take care and God bless.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (May 14, 2009)

you have to know that people are sinful churches arn't perfect there will continue to be false converts inside the visible church. the only thing that concerns me is that your pastor isn't preaching the gospel that is a big issue, if your not doing that your basically watching oprah. there must be a submission but if you approach him and maybe the elders and ask for his point of view on it. 

my church has alot of problems and i struggle of them but they preach the gospel so i'll submit until i'm to the brink of causing division then i will leave hopefully that doesn't happen.


----------



## LeeJUk (Jun 11, 2009)

hey sorry to bump this thread but anyone else got advice concerning my questions. this continues to the be the burden of my life at the moment and I really want to find ways to positively change the church.

Not sure how to offer criticism/suggestions to my pastor either unless he asks....which has only happened once and I mentioned something completely different. Still no gospel :| still 95 percent of elderly congregants on the road to hell.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 11, 2009)

Ask thought provoking questions. Ask him "what is the Gospel"? Ask him about grace, faith, election, salvation,propitiation and where in scripture to find these answers. Beware of flattery. Just some quick thoughts here.


----------

